# ...burning feet, painful legs, gout ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

.... Let me tell you what I've discovered....

As some of you know I live in a trailer and my finances are such that I've had to be extra frugal this year. This means I have *not *used my air conditioning at all. What I've used instead are standing fans that simply blow air around.

With that being said, this all means, when I'm not outside in the shade of trees, I am inside in what amounts to a *sauna. *Yes, I'm sweating a lot!

Now beginning this summer I was sufferring from painful legs, burning feet, stiff ankles and what some might call gout around my toes. Now in mid-summer, the gout symptoms are gone, the stiffness in my ankles is gone, burning feet are but a memory and my toes do not hurt.

Since the only change I've made in my diet is to stop eating as much "bread", which has a lot of sodium in it, I can only attribute this major change in my body as being due to the diminished sodium as well as the fact I've sweated a lot every single day. 

I hope this experience benefits others..........


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Weather makes a lot of difference. Warm weather makes me drink more so the toxins are washed away.

Fans. A nice ceiling fan is much more efficient than other fans. They run slower, use less electricity and cool everything better. Blowing hot air around can make a person more dehydrated and stirs up a lot of nasty stuff....James


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I hear ya. I've cut in half what I usually eat in the last 2 wks. Very little swelling. Has to be sodium.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

More likely it is the wheat and not the sodium. Wheat turns into glucose which cause inflammation. There is also new research that shows that gliadin, a wheat protein, can "result in inflammatory and autoimmune conditions".


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

MoonRiver I believe you're right about wheat. I stopped eating white breads a long time ago, switching to whole wheats thinking that would be healthy for me. Now it seems I need to stop the wheat and I'm certainly going to do this to see how it affects my body. (I've noticed the gout-type symptoms in and around my toes have returned; so I know something else I'm doing is causing this....((sigh))....more experiments needed..................


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Organ meats and beans have large amounts of purines which can in some folks, cause gout. Do you take Allipurinol for gout?

Also, this is a stretch, but you haven't eaten any octopus lately, have you? That can precipitate gout also.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I do not take Allipurinol or any Rx for gout. In fact several years ago when I first noticed the stiffness in my ankles, feet and toes, the doctor told me I did NOT have gout. (I figure I simply caught it before it got bad enough for that doctor to ID it as I've done with most illnesses in myself and my loved ones all my life.)

I have not eaten any octopus nor organ meat for quite a few months. (I use to enjoy chicken livers fried up and I use to enjoy goat liver boiled, then fried with lots of onions; but have not had any of these for almost a year now.) I did eat some blackeyed peas recently and, come to think of it, my toes did hurt more after that. Hmmmm will be testing that again soon as I have another 1-lb package of blackeyed peas left to be cooked. 

I'm still taking a heaping tablespoon of ground celery seed several times a day, though not sure it is actually doing anything........


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

I eat a Keto diet. Very low carb, High fat. no processed food.. I dont eat grain at all now and since then my health has taken off in leaps and bounds. I was virtually bedridden and now look after to small toddlers while their mum works. unthinkable a year ago. 

Ive also lost the 7 stone ( 98lb) I put on while ill, without any effort.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Kizziecat, I'm going to look up that Keto diet and find out what I should and should not eat. Thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I watched an internet seminar of 30 hrs last year when I found out I was Gluten Intolerant. Amazing what I learned. Humans do not digest wheat properly. Man has modified the original wheat so much that it is not recognizable! This can be the source of Diabetes, MS, Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Heart Disease... the list goes on! It ruins your gut and every nutrient you ingest has to go through the gut. If the gut is too permeable, large particles that aren't digested down properly, get in and run amuck! I mostly follow the Paleo Diet principles. Some weight loss is a nice side effect of eating more naturally! Thankfully I grow most of my own veggies and I know what is NOT in them!!
Debbie


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Deb_rn, since learning about these diverse diets, I've decided the best thing for me to do (in my situation where I grow my own foods) is to simply stop buying anything processed or that has grain in it, especially wheat.

I've also added some Kefir to my diet. So the juice, kefir milk and meat/veggies grown here is about all my body is getting now. I've not spoken with any doctor so I'm a bit concerned about my body's developing a type of ketosis, i.e. feeding off itself; but am monitoring myself well, continuing the multiple vitamine daily with calcium/magnesium/zinc tabs; and I've added Biotin, which is definately improving my hair.  So far all is going well and I've been sticking to this pretty good for about a month now...I do slip once a month and get a couple of bags of my favorite treat, which is "lutz cheese puffs"...however, so far, so good.

I still cannot tell anything is helping the pain in my hip and at times, it shoots rather sharply down into my leg.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Hip pain might be sciatica. The problem, if that is the reason for the pain, is actually in your back even though you feel it in your hip and the shooting pains down your leg. Walking helps. My husband heard a pop in his back one day then had pain shooting down his leg. The doctor said it was probably a ruptured disk. The doctor advised against surgery. He took lots of coated aspirin that actually helped the swelling but it can be hard on your stomach so be careful. It eventually healed without surgery.


----------

